#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  ΦΕΜ, ΑΠΥ και ιδιωτικά συμφωνητικά

## bauhaus

Καλησπέρα και συγχαρητήρια για την επιτυχημένη στήλη.

Στα πλαίσια της τακτοποίησης αυθαιρέτων στο ίδιο ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό έχω θέσει τόσο εργασίες για ρύθμιση Ν.4014/11 όσο και σύνταξη τοπογραφικού διαγραμματος και τριγωνισμούς. Η μεν πρώτη εργασία έχει ΦΕΜ 10% , η σύνταξη τοπογραφικού 4%, όπως το ίδιο νομίζω και οι τριγωνισμοί. Πώς θα γίνει η απόδοση ΦΕΜ, συνολικά ή ξεχωριστά; Η ΑΠΥ που έχω κόψει είναι μια και αφορά όλες τις εργασίες αφού και στο σύστημα αμοιβών εισάγονται ως ένα έργο. 
Γενικότερα ποιές είναι οι όροι, οι προθεσμίες και τα χρονικά περιθώρια απόδοσης ΦΕΜ και κατάθεσης του ιδιωτικού συμφωνητικού στις εφορίες; Τι είδους συσχέτιση (χρονική και πλέον) θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μεταξύ ΦΕΜ, ΑΠΥ και ιδιωτικού συμφωνητικού;

Χίλια ευχαριστώ.

----------


## accounter

Μέσα απο το πρόγραμμα του ΤΕΕ νομίζω ότι υπάρχει διαφορετική νόμιμη αμοιβή για την τακτοποίηση των αυθαιρέτων καθώς και για τα τοπογραφικά ! Πρέπει οι αμοιβές να είναι ξεκάθαρες και να κάνουμε και ανάλυση στο ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό !
Το ΦΕΜ αποδίδεται άμεσα με την έκδοση της ΑΠΥ και το αργότερο μέσα στο πρώτο δεκαπενθήμερο του μήνα που βγάλαμε την ΑΠΥ !

Τα συμφωνητικά τα καταθέτουμε τόσο στην εφορία ανά τρίμηνο με τις τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις και
επίσης ένα  αντίγραφο των ιδιωτικών συμφωνητικών το καταθέτουμε και στο ΤΕΕ  .
Δεν καταθέτουμε συμφωνητικά στο ΤΕΕ όταν δεν μεσολαβεί το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ για τις εργασίες που προσφέρουμε στους πελάτες  μας .

ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΤΙΚΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΤΑΘΕΤΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΦΟΡΙΑ !

ΑΆ περίπτωση: Τα γνωστά μας μισθωτήρια συμβόλαια.
Ο σχετικός Νόμος είναι ο Ν.2238/1994, Άρθρο 77 παρ. 1 αναφέρει ότι ιδιωτικά έγγραφα μίσθωσης αστικών ακινήτων ασχέτως ποσού μισθώματος ή γεωργικών ακινήτων, εφόσον το μίσθωμα είναι ανώτερο των εκατό (100) ευρώ κατά μήνα, προσκομίζονται από τον εκμισθωτή ή τον μισθωτή για θεώρηση, μέσα σε τριάντα (30) ημέρες από τη σύνταξή τους, στον προϊστάμενο οποιασδήποτε δημόσιας οικονομικής υπηρεσίας. Τα έγγραφα αυτά υποβάλλονται σε δύο αντίγραφα, από τα οποία το ένα επιστρέφεται θεωρημένο σε αυτόν που τα προσκόμισε και το άλλο παραμένει στη δημόσια οικονομική υπηρεσία ή σε περίπτωση αναρμοδιότητας, διαβιβάζεται στον προϊστάμενο της δημόσιας οικονομικής υπηρεσίας που είναι αρμόδιος για τη φορολογία του εκμισθωτή.
Άρα μπορεί να το υποβάλλει μέσα σε 30 ημέρες είτε ο ιδιοκτήτης του ακινήτου είτε ο «νοικάρης», όπως επίσης, μπορεί να υποβληθεί σε οποιανδήποτε Δ.Ο.Υ… 

ΒΆ περίπτωση: Συμφωνητικά για εργολαβίες ή υπεργολαβίες εκτέλεσης τεχνικών έργων.
Ο σχετικός νόμος εδώ είναι ο Ν.820/1978 άρθρο 19 καθώς και η ΠΟΛ.1122/2002 που ορίζει το όριο υποβολής σε ευρώ.
Συγκεκριμένα, καθιερώθηκε η υποχρέωση γι' αυτόν που αναθέτει σε εργολάβο ή υπεργολάβο την εκτέλεση τεχνικού έργου, του οποίου το κόστος υπερβαίνει τις 6.000 ευρώ, να γνωστοποιεί, με δήλωση του, πριν από την έναρξη των εργασιών εκτέλεσης του έργου, στον αρμόδιο για τη φορολογία του προϊστάμενο Δ.Ο.Υ., τα στοιχεία του εργολάβου ή του υπεργολάβου που ανέλαβε την εκτέλεση του έργου ή να καταθέτει αντίγραφο του συμφωνητικού που καταρτίστηκε για την ανάληψη του έργου από τον εργολάβο ή τον υπεργολάβο. 


ΓΆ περίπτωση: Συμφωνητικά για εκδηλώσεις σωματείων, συλλόγων, ιδρυμάτων κ.τ.λ..
Ο σχετικός νόμος εδώ είναι ο Ν.2238/1994 άρθρο 82 παρ. 4 καθώς και η ΠΟΛ.1015/1998.
Συγκεκριμένα αναφέρει πως οργανώσεις, σύλλογοι, οργανισμοί, ιδρύματα, σωματεία κ.λπ., όταν πραγματοποιούν χορούς, συγκεντρώσεις, δεξιώσεις υποχρεούνται να υποβάλλουν στην αρμόδια δημόσια οικονομική υπηρεσία, που υπάγεται το κέντρο διασκέδασης ή το ξενοδοχείο, αίτηση στην οποία επισυνάπτεται το συμφωνητικό με το κέντρο ή το ξενοδοχείο και αναφέρεται ο σκοπός της εκδήλωσης, η επιβάρυνση κατά άτομο και ο αριθμός των προσκλήσεων που θα εκδοθούν. Μέσα σε πέντε (5) ημέρες από την πραγματοποίηση του χορού ή της συγκέντρωσης ή της δεξίωσης οι παραπάνω φορείς υποχρεούνται να προσκομίσουν στην ανωτέρω δημόσια οικονομική υπηρεσία φωτοτυπία του τιμολογίου του κέντρου διασκέδασης ή του ξενοδοχείου. 

ΔΆ περίπτωση: Συμφωνητικά τραγουδιστών και αθλητών..
Σύμφωνα με τον Ν.2238/94 άρθρο 82, παρ.8 για κάθε σύμβαση μίσθωσης εργασίας ή έργου μεταξύ τραγουδιστή των κέντρων διασκέδασης, αναψυκτηρίων ή συναυλιών καταρτίζεται συμφωνητικό, το οποίο κατατίθεται από τον αντισυμβαλλόμενο του τραγουδιστή μέσα σε δέκα (10) ημέρες από τη σύνταξη του.

Κλείνουμε με τη ΕΆ περίπτωση: Συμφωνητικά λοιπά..

Σύμφωνα με την Π.Ο.Λ. 1270/2000, οποιαδήποτε συμφωνητικά όταν καταρτίζονται και δεν υπάγονται στις προηγούμενες περιπτώσεις τότε τα βασικά τους στοιχεία καταχωρούνται σε μια τριμηνιαία κατάσταση η οποία υποχρεωτικά υποβάλλονται έως την 20η ημέρα του επόμενου μήνα του τριμήνου. (π.χ. για Ιαν, Φεβ, Μαρτ υποβάλλεται έως 20 Απρ)
Προσοχή: Αναφέρει «όταν» καταρτίζονται και συνεπώς δεν είναι υποχρεωτική η σύνταξη τους. Αν όμως συνταχθούν, τότε υποχρεωτικά πρέπει να θεωρηθούν στην αρμόδια Δ.Ο.Υ. 
Εξαιρούνται μόνο τα συμφωνητικά που καταρτίζονται από επιτηδευματίες ή τρίτους : με το Δημόσιο, τις Τράπεζες, τους Οργανισμούς, τις επιχειρήσεις του ευρύτερου Δημόσιου Τομέα, τους Δήμους και τις Κοινότητες, τις Ασφαλιστικές επιχειρήσεις, τις επιχειρήσεις που εκδίδουν κάρτες συναλλαγών και τις εταιρίες χρηματοδοτικής μίσθωσης του Ν. 1665/86. 

Συμφωνητικά που δεν έχουν υποβληθεί στην Αρμόδια Δ.Ο.Υ. για θεώρηση είναι ανίσχυρα και δεν. έχουν κανένα έννομο αποτέλεσμα.

----------

